# zyprexa. anyone try it?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I am currently on my first dose for extreme/chronic depersonalization. just wondering if anyone had actually tried it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I took zyprexa during my first mental breakdown back when I was 16. I was spending every day screaming, crying, and pacing everywhere, because I knew there was something horribly wrong, but no doctors could ever figure out what, and when my psychiatrist found this out, he called in an emergency prescription of zyprexa.

I don't remember much, but it did take me out of my perpetual state of panic, and sort of brought me back to reality. Of course, it destroyed my personality in the process, and made me gain 20lbs. Not fun.

Luckily I took myself off of it cold turkey after 2 months. Couldn't sleep for 4 days in a row, and puked a lot. Came out of it ok.

It didn't help me with my DP/DR, just made me not monitor it as much, and kept me from killing myself.

I didn't even find out what DP/DR was until after I turned 18, and had made it much worse through psychedelic use.


----------

